# Probleme mit dem Drucken von großen Dateien. Oki C110. foo2lava



## Erik (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich versuche Bilder oder größere Dokumente zu drucken blinkt beim Drucker nach kurzer Übertragungszeit die Fehlerlampe auf und das Bild/Dokument wird nicht gedruckt.

Drucker:
Oki C110
Treiber:
foo2lava

Die Vermutung ist, dass der interne Speicher des Druckers nicht ausreicht. Allerdings funktioniert das Drucken mit den Windowstreibern.
Hat einer eine Idee wie man auch unter Linux größere Dateien mit diesem Drucker drucken kann?

Wenn weitere Informationen benötigt werden bitte melden.

Vielen Dank im vorraus,
Erik

EDIT:
Drucken mit 
	
	
	



```
lpr $file
```
 scheint zu funktionieren. Aber wie kann ich über die Standardanwendungen drucken? System ist CUPS.


----------



## genodeftest (7. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es irgend welche Log Files von LPR / CUPS?


----------



## Erik (7. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,

das lpr Log ist leer. Und in den CUPS logs steht auch nichts.

Gruß
Erik


----------

